# Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht



## hechtangler_tom (30. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei den Schwedenurlaub 2010 zu planen. Gerne würde ich mal etwas nördlicher Fahren. Mein Wunschziel wäre Mittelschweden (Dalarna). 

Kennt hier jemand Seen/Flüsse in denen sich die Hechtjagd und Barschjagd lohnt?

Bis jetzt habe ich recherchiert, dass es den Fluss Dalälven gibt. Der klingt für mich schon mal sehr interessant. Der ist allerdings sehr lange und ich weiss noch nicht wo dieser besser oder schlechter auf Hecht ist. 

Als möglich Anreise habe ich den Flug nach Stockholm + Mietauto vorgesehen. 

Da ich mit Frau und Säugling die Reise antrete muss ich natürlich schauen, dass sich die Reisezeit in grenzen hält. 

Für alle Tips bin ich dankbar.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (23. Dezember 2009)

*Hütte an Fluß/See in Mittelschweden gesucht*

Ich muss das Thema nochmals hochholen:

War denn wirklich noch keiner von Euch oberhalb Stockholm beim angeln?

Ich bin über alle Informationen dankbar.

Mein Ziel ist Stockholm mit dem Flugzeug und dann eine schöne Hütte in angemessener Reichweite an einem schönen See/Fluß/(Schären).


----------



## Barben Fischer (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Schau mal bei Andrees Angelreisen. Der hat den Lake Runn im Angebot, der 2. grösste See Dalarnas.

Man findet im Netz kaum Infos, das was man findet ist aber vielversprechend.

Ich hab nächstes Jahr dort ne Woche gebucht.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Den Lake Runn habe ich schon mal ins Auge gefasst. Über den gabs glaub ich auch mal nen Bericht im Blinker oder so. Warst du schon mal dort? 
Wie reist du an? Mit Auto oder Flieger?


----------



## Der Troll (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hej,

schau doch mal unter www.martins-angelferien.de
Das liegt im nördlichen Värmland nahe an Dalarna. Anreise von Stockholm ist allerdings schon etwa 5-6 Std., dafür aber tolle Fischerei und klasse Landschaft. Anschauen kostet ja nichts.
Gruß


----------



## hechtangler_tom (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Danke für den Tipp. Hört sich gut an, ist mir allerdings zu weit von Stockholm entfernt.


----------



## Barben Fischer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Sorry für meine verspätete Antwort.

Es gab mal in einer Zeitschrift einen Bericht ja, und dazu findet man noch einen Bericht im Internet. Sonst findet man so gut wie keine Infos über den See, macht mir ein wenig angst ohne infos hin zu fahren, aber wird schon 
Wir wollten erst noch ein guiding nehmen, die Preise sind aber gestiegen von 09 auf 10 und habens deshalb sein lassen.
Da war ich noch nie, wird meine erste Schwedenreise.

Anreisen tun wir (da wir aus der Schweiz kommen) mit dem Flieger über Stockholm und mit Mietwagen hoch, dauert ja net so lange...


----------



## fishwert (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo hechtangler_tom,
wenn Du mir den entscheidenden Tipp gibst zum Hechtangeln in Südschweden (südlich vom Vättern See) -vor allem hab ich das größte Problem beim Finden einer geeigneten Unterkunft für 9 Personen + 2 Anglerboote/Motor, weil diese (Wohnung) nur max. ein paar Hundert Meter vom See entfernt sein sollte- dann kann ich Dir gerne auch ein paar Infos zum Nedre Dalälven geben 
Ich war nämlich 2005 14 Tage lang am ND!
Nee, Schmarrn, natürlich kannst Du bedingungslos Infos zum ND haben. Sofern das Thema für Dich noch aktuell ist und Du welche brauchst gib mir bitte kurz Bescheid.

VG
Dieter


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo fishwert,

ja, ich bin natürlich noch interessiert. Wo wart ihr denn damals? Meine zweite alternative neben dem Runn ist jetzt Hedesunda am Nedre Dalälven. Wäre schön, wenn du mir ein paar Infos geben könntest.


----------



## fishwert (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

ok hechtangler, nun bißchen was zum ND.
Also wir waren 2005 am ND ab Mitte Juni, 14 Tage lang. Vorneweg was die Fangergebnisse betrifft konnten wir leider nicht ganz zufrieden sein. Wir waren drei Angler und haben in der ganzen Zeit einige Hechte gefangen wobei der größte bloß knappe 90cm hatte. Zudem noch einen vernünftigen Zander (bei gut 70cm) und etliche ordentliche BArsche. Es gab zwei relevante Gründe wieso wir nicht besonders erfolgreich waren: 1. Hochwasser im Staubecken vom ND; 2. Etwas spät in der JAhreszeit (haben die Laichzeit um einige Wochen verpasst, was sich dann leider sehr negativ auf die Fänge und vor allem auf das Aufspüren der größeren bis großen Hechte auswirkt).
Ca. 5 Wochen vor uns, sprich Anfang Mai, waren 2 ander Angler dort, die haben in 10 Tagen Aufenthalt angeblich Richtung 300!!!! Hechte gefangen. Davon eine stattliche Anzahl an Meterhechten!!!
Und ich glaube nicht dass das alles Angellatein ist!
Zur gleichen Zeit mit uns war auch eine Polentruppe dort, die auch deutlich erfogreicher waren als wir. Hauptsächlich darum weil sie die "Angelausweichstelle" einige Tage vor uns aufgespürt hatten.
"Angelausweichstelle" = der Fließbereich des ND zu dem Becken in dem wir geangelt hatten.
Dadurch dass der ND Hochwasser hatte waren die Hechte im Becken nicht besonders beißfreudig, was im Fließbereich doch deutlich besser aussah. Ist aber schwieriger zum befischen da die Hängergefahr (vor allem an den großen Steinen im Wasser) nicht zu unterschätzen ist!
Und wir hatten in dem Becken wo auf der rechten Seite das Östa-Camping ist geangelt. In dem Becken wo links HEdesunda liegt hatten wir nicht geangelt; bloß im Brückenbereich von Gysinge (einige Forellen gefangen). Da wir im Östa-Camping gewohnt hatten (liegt superschön und direkt am See) hatten wir logischerweise in dem Becken geangelt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Du den ND schon überhaupt mal gesehn hast?!? AUf jeden Fall sind diese einzelnen Becken eigentlich riesige Seen in dem das Wasser praktisch steht. Und mit vielen großen Steinen bestückt (so wie viele Seen in Schweden) die zum einen eine Gefahr für's Boot darstellen können (denn Boot brauchst Du unbedingt wenn Du vernünftig angeln möchtest!!!) zum anderen aber gute Hotspots für große Hechte darstellen können.
Also, wie gesagt wir hatten eine Hütte ca. 250m vom Bootssteg entfernt samt einem Elektroboot (mit einem ich glaube 4,5 PS Aussenborder) gebucht. Die Hütten in dem Camping kann ich wärmstens empfehlen (das Boot mit natürlich auch)! Wir waren insgeamt 7 Personen und hatten locker Platz.
Hier der Link zum Camping:
http://www.ostacamping.se/
An der Rezeption gibt es auch einen kleinen Anglerladen wo man sich das nötigste z.T. auch besorgen kann.
Von der LAndschaft her, wie so oft an schwedischen See, einmalig.
Na klar, hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen: ein Echolot ist natürlich auch sehr von Vorteil. Vor allem wenn Du auch auf Zander angelst, da ja diese bevorzugt in den tiefen LÖcher stehen (dann mit Köderfisch auf Grund). Oder wenn Du die Laichzeit im Frühjahr auch verpasst (so wie wir) bzw. das Wasser schon rel warm wird dann mußt Du womöglich die großen Hechte auch in den tieferen Löcher suchen.

Ok, für's erste so viel an Infos.
Hoffe dir zumindest ein bißchen geholfen zu haben. Solltest Du weiter Fragen haben, nur zu!

Wo warst Du bisher in Schweden beim Angeln? Ich suche nämlich z.Z. auch noch ein See in Südschweden (wären sehr gerne auch wieder an den ND gefahren, aber der ist uns dann doch etwas weit von München aus -ca. 1700 km-). Was es mir nicht besonders einfach macht etwas zu finden ist dass wir zu 9-t sind und die Unterkunft sollte nahe am See liegen so dass man zu Fuß mit dem Angelzeug hin kommt. Zudem brauchen wir auch 2 Boote da wir 4 Angler sind!
Hast Du vllt. ein Tipp für mich?

VG&Petri Heil!

Dieter


----------



## hechtangler_tom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo fishwert,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das bestätigt doch schon mal, dass Fische im ND vorhanden sind. Natürlich kann man immer Glück oder Pech mit dem Wetter haben.

Also gesehen habe ich den Nedre Dalälven noch nicht. Bis jetzt habe ich nur die Karte und die Seekarte dazu studiert. Von daher denke ich, dass dieses Gebiet sicherlich eher einem See als einem Fluss gleicht.

Ich plane vom 05.06. - 12.06. dort hinzufahren. Besser gesagt natülich Fliegen, da wir aus dem LK Freising kommen haben wir fast die gleich Anreise und mit dem Auto wäre mir das dann zu lange. Vor allem da wir ein Baby dabei haben werden.

Ich konnte auf der HP von Östacamping nicht erkennen, dass die auch Ferienhäuser haben. Gibt es hierzu auch Infos auf der HP?


Ich war in den letzten drei Jahren immer mehr oder weniger in Südschweden, wobei das natürlich auch schon sehr groß ist. An folgenden Seen/Gewässern waren wir beim angeln. 

See Asnen:
http://www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com/

See Foxen:
Internetseite konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Häuser evtl. unter www.arjang.se (die HP des Bezirks)

Schären:
http://www.bjulebo.com


Ich kann alle drei Ausnahmslos empfehlen, wobei wir am Foxen die wenigsten aber größten Hechte gefangen haben. 2x98, 99, 100, 105 und 116.
Wir haben im Prinzip alle Hechte in einem bestimmten Bereich gefangen, was es irgendwann eintönig machte, da wir diesen Bereich dauernd auf und ab geschleppt haben. 

Was ich dir absolut empfehlen würde sind die Schären bei Bjulebo wir haben zwar absolut miserabel gefangen, aber das lag hoffentlich am Wetter. Was hier sehr interessant ist, dass man teilweise eine Sichttiefe von 3 m hat und wirklich so manchen schönen Hecht unter dem Boot schwimmen sieht (wir haben Hechte, Barsche, Seehechte und Aale schwimmen sehen).  

Sicher immer eine gute alternative ist der Asnen, wobei wir hier die kürzeste Anreise hatten. Hier haben wir die meisten Hechte gefangen, wobei der größte "nur" 82 cm gemessen hat. Sicherlich können hier größere gefangen werden. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob die genannten Anbieter Häuser für 9 Personen anbieten.

Über alle Gebiete findest du sicherlich schon sehr viele Infos hier im board.


----------



## Barben Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Genau in der von dir genannten Woche (anfang Juni) bin ich dann am Runn oben


----------



## fishwert (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo hechtangler_tom,

vielen Dank auch für die Empfehlungen die Du mir gesendet hast.
Der Foxen klingt zwar auch hoch interessant, ist mir aber auch schon fast ein bißchen zu weit 
Weißt Du vllt. noch in welchem Haus ihr damals in den Schären gewohnt habt bzw. über welchen Anbieter ihr die Buchung gemacht hattet? Und wann im Jahr wart ihr dort?
Die gleichen Fragen auch für den Asnen.

Zum Thema "Häuser im Östa Camping" und wie Du die genau buchen kannst (es sei Du schreibst dem Campingbetreiber eine mail; wenn's der gleiche ist wie 2005 dann kann der auch passabel Deutsch) müßte ich meinen Bruder noch mal fragen. Der hat nämlich damals die Buchung veranlasst! Gebe Dír aber diesbzgl. auch bals Bescheid. Wenn Du aber über google earth die Ecke am Östa Camping stark ran zoomst. kannst Du schon erkennen dass dort Hütten stehen (am ND auf Höhe des Bootsteges der unschwer zu erkennen ist).

VG
Dieter


----------



## hechtangler_tom (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo fishwert,

wir waren in den Schären letztes Jahr mitte Mai. Gebucht haben wir bei www.bjulebo.com. Das Haus und die Boote sind dort absolut emfehlenswert. Das gleiche gilt für den Asnen. Dort waren wir anfang Mai. Gebucht bei http://www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com/. Über beide Anbieter gibt es sehr viele Infos hier im Board.


----------



## fishwert (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo hechtangler_tom,

habe soeben mit meinem Bruder gesprochen. Er meinte dass es die Seite über die er das Haus im ÖstaCamping am ND gebucht hatte leider nicht mehr gibt. Aber wie schon erwähnt, schreibe ruhig dem Betreiber eine mail. Damit sollte schon alles glatt gehen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo fishwert,

waren es diese Häuser?

http://www.stugknuten.com/stugaeng.asp?stugid=6852


----------



## fishwert (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo hechtangler_tom,

absolut! Ganz genau die waren es!
Wir hatten damals sogar den Treibstoff für den Motor(Boot) vom Campingbetreiber zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen!


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hab mich jetzt für Hedesunda am Nedre Dalälven entschieden. Da wir ein Haus für min. 8 Personen brauchen kam nichts anderes in Frage und es sieht da auch sehr vielversprechend aus. 

Ich werden dann kurz berichten wenn wir wieder da sind (29.05.10) wie erfolgreich wir waren.


----------



## fishwert (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo hechtangler_tom,

ok, also dann doch Hedesunda. 
Verständlich, bei 8 Personen wäre dann so 'ne Hütte im Östa-Camping dann evtl. allmählich eng geworden. 
Und im Bereich Hedesunda sieht der ND aber auch verdammt gut aus (zumindest über google earth betrachtet).
Was/wo genau hast Du dann dort gebucht?

Das ist dann das ND-Becken unterhalb dem wo unser Häuschen im Östa-Camping stand.
In dem "Hedesunda-Becken" hatten wir damals leider nicht geangelt. Die Wasserstrecke wäre mit unserem 4 PS Boot schier unmöglich zu bezwingen gewesen. Einfach viel zu weit.
Wo wir aber an einem der Tage geangelt hatten war an dem Übergang aus "unserem" Becken in "deines", also am der Gysinge Brücke. Sieht auch verdammt reizvoll aus. Soll dort auch gut für Forellen sein.
Hattest Du aber zumindest den Typen vom Östa Camping kontaktiert?

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir/Euch eine schöne Zeit mit vielen guten Fängen. #a
Und bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

VG
Dieter


----------



## hechtangler_tom (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hallo Dieter,

erst mal danke nochmals für die Tips. Ja, ich habe den Typen vom Campingplatz kontaktiert und er verleiht auch noch diese Häuser. Sind mir aber leider zu klein. 

Wir fahren hierhin:
http://www.hedesundacamping.se/

Haben das Komplette Haus Gös gemietet, dazu ein 10 PS Boot mit Echolot und ein 4 PS Boot. 

Wenn wir mal etwas Abwechslung von Hecht, Zander und Co. brauchen, dann werden wir evtl. auch mal unser Glück auf Salmoniden bei Gysinge probieren.

Auf Googleearth sieht das Gebiet wirklich sehr gut aus. Von der Jahreszeit sollte es auch passen. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fische wollen. Freu mich schon rießig.

Werde auf alle Fälle berichten.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## daniel_ (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt für Hedesunda am Nedre Dalälven entschieden. Da wir ein Haus für min. 8 Personen brauchen kam nichts anderes in Frage und es sieht da auch sehr vielversprechend aus.
> 
> Ich werden dann kurz berichten wenn wir wieder da sind (29.05.10) wie erfolgreich wir waren.



Wie war es denn am ND?
Hast einen Bericht vergessen...;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## marlin2304 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Wie war es denn am ND?
> Hast einen Bericht vergessen...;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Kurz gesagt:

Es war gut!

Wir waren zu neunt dort (4 Frauen und 5 Männer). Wobei nur zwei erfahrene Angler dabei waren. Somit hatten wir uns auf zwei Boote beschränkt. 
Wir haben es die ersten zwei Tage mit schleppen versucht um das Gewässer mal kennenzulernen. Am zweiten Tag konnte der erste Rookie dann gleich einen 90er Hecht landen. Ein paar Stunden später hat dann unser Boot zugeschlagen mit ebenfalls einem Ü90 Hecht. Abends hat die weibliche Fraktion noch zugeschlagen und einen 80er Hecht gelandet. Somit war das von der größe her für unsere Verhältnisse schon mal sehr gut und alle Beteiligten waren vom Hechtfieber infiziert!

Am dritten Tag wechselten wir unsere Taktik und fischten die flachen Buchten ab. Diese Taktik haben wir dann auch bis zum Ende beibehalten weil das werfen für uns doch wesentlich interessanter ist wie das monotone schleppen. 

In den Flachwasserbereichen fingen wir meist kleine 50er Hechte (ca. 5 pro Tag) manchmal stieg aber wieder ein größerer ein. Die hatten dann immer um die 90cm.  Ich hatte leider nur einen Ü90 gefangen und sonst lauter kleine Schusser. Bei den anderen war es ähnlich. 

Dadurch, dass man aber regelmäßig wenn auch nur kleine fängt macht das auch immer spaß. Teilweise haben wir die Köder auch direkt neben dem Motor auf Sicht geschleppt. Hier sind auch einige kleine Hechte eingestiegen. Das hat auch wirklich spaß gemacht.

Neben Hecht konnten wir insgesamt noch 3 Barsche um die 35cm fangen. 

Die Barsche und Zander sind auch der Grund warum wir heuer ein bischen später fahren. Ich denke für beide Fischarten hat das Gewässer auch ein enormes Potential.


----------



## daniel_ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt:
> 
> Es war gut!
> 
> ...





Danke für deinen Bericht!
Hört sich gut an.

gruß
daniel


----------



## hechtangler_tom (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@Marlin: Du fährst doch noch immer nach Bjulebo. Fangt ihr da eigentlich noch, bzw. wieder gut oder sind die Fänge immer noch "mittelmäßig"?


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> @Marlin: Du fährst doch noch immer nach Bjulebo. Fangt ihr da eigentlich noch, bzw. wieder gut oder sind die Fänge immer noch "mittelmäßig"?



Erstmal danke für deinen Bericht.
Die Fänge werden immer schlechter. Ich habe auf Anraten von ein paar Angelkameraden die letztes Jahr zweimal oben waren, den Urlaub umgebucht und bin kurzfristig an die Bodden gefahren. Du fängst von der Anzahl immer noch reichlich Fisch, aber leider überwiegend nur Schniepel.
Ein Bekannter von mir (Testangler einer bekannten Angelfirma) fährt seit Jahren im Frühjahr zum Fischen dort hin, auch dieses Jahr, ich bin gespannt auf seine Meinung.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Urlaubsziel.
In die engere Auswahl ist die Glomma in Norwegen und am Nedre Daläven. Ich bin allerdings noch für alles offen.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Also den Nedre Dalälven kann ich nur empfehlen. Für mich hat es noch den zusätzlichen Anreiz, dass ich mit dem Flieger sehr schnell in Stockholm bin und mir somit aus Bayern eine 15 stündige anreise erspart bleibt. Das war letztes Jahr echt angenehm.

Irgendwann will ich aber auch mal nochmals nördlicher. Der See Sveg hört sich für mich sehr gut an oder aber auch die Seen um Malung. Hier habe ich allerdings auch keine Erfahrungswerte. 

Große Hechte findest du sicherlich auch im Foxen. Dort waren wir 2008. Dort fängt man nicht viele Hechte. Wenn man jedoch einen fängt dann ist es oft eine Granate und auch entsprechend schwer. Dort gibt es eine Fischzuchtstation. Aus der büchst sicherlich die ein oder andere Forelle aus und die Hechte freuen sich... 

Wir fahren dort nicht mehr hin, weil uns die ewige Schlepperei dort zu eintönig geworden ist.


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Danke für die Info. 
Mir ging es ähnlich wie dir. Wir sind 12 Jahre 1-2 mal im Jahr an den Bolmen zum Schleppen gefahren, macht mir keinen Spaß. 
Kannst du mir noch ein paar Tipps vom Nedre Daläven geben?
Wart ihr am Delta?


----------



## The_Pike (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hey Leute,

also wir fahren jedes jahr an den foxen/stora le, kann mich nicht beklagen, dort wenig hecht zu fangen! Wenn euch die schlepperei mit der zeit auf die nerven geht (was ich zu gut verstehe  ) frag ich mich warum ihr nicht eine der zahlreichen flachwasserzonen oder schilfgürtel ansteuert? Also wir haben dort viele hechte über der metermarke gefangen! sogar ein barsch mit 52 cm wurde von meiner freundin ;+ verhaftet! Also ich kann den foxen nur empfehlen, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass dies ein grosses gewässer und nicht sehr einfach zu befischen ist, aber für tipps steh ich gern bereit, falls mal jemand interesse hat!? Hecht und Barsch gibts dort Massen nur so viel zum Thema!

LG Thomas#h


----------



## daniel_ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



The_Pike schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> also wir fahren jedes jahr an den foxen/stora le, kann mich nicht beklagen, dort wenig hecht zu fangen! Wenn euch die schlepperei mit der zeit auf die nerven geht (was ich zu gut verstehe  ) frag ich mich warum ihr nicht eine der zahlreichen flachwasserzonen oder schilfgürtel ansteuert? Also wir haben dort viele hechte über der metermarke gefangen! sogar ein barsch mit 52 cm wurde von meiner freundin ;+ verhaftet! Also ich kann den foxen nur empfehlen, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass dies ein grosses gewässer und nicht sehr einfach zu befischen ist, aber für tipps steh ich gern bereit, falls mal jemand interesse hat!? Hecht und Barsch gibts dort Massen nur so viel zum Thema!
> 
> LG Thomas#h





Große Hechte im Flachwasserbereich?
Von welcher Tiefe sprichst du denn und zu welcher Jahreszeit warst du denn dort?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## The_Pike (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@daniel:

sind im mai dort! in tiefen bis zu drei metern!  Natürlich geht im tiefen wasser beim schleppen auch was, aber die meissten haben wir eben in diesen bereichen erwischt!

Gruss


----------



## daniel_ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



The_Pike schrieb:


> @daniel:
> 
> sind im mai dort! in tiefen bis zu drei metern!  Natürlich geht im tiefen wasser beim schleppen auch was, aber die meissten haben wir eben in diesen bereichen erwischt!
> 
> Gruss



Ich meinte eig wann ihr das letzte Mal dort wart? Ich vermute mal im Frühherbst!?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## The_Pike (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

servus, 

nein im mai! fahren immer kurz nach der laichzeit hoch! warum?

lg


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Als wir Ende Mai bei durchgängig knappen 30° am Foxen waren konnten wir die großen Hechte nur in tieferen Bereichen beim Schleppen fangen. In den flachen buchten konnten wir nur kleine 50er fangen. Ich glaube aber gerne, dass direkt nach der Laichzeit die großen Hechte in genau diesen Buchten stehen. Dass der Foxen ein enormes Potential an Großhechten hat, das glaub ich auch gerne.


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hi,

@hechtangler_tom: so siehts aus, haben die grossen aber meisstens früh morgens erwischt! fährsr du heuer auch wieder hoch?

gruss Tom


----------



## daniel_ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



The_Pike schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> nein im mai! fahren immer kurz nach der laichzeit hoch! warum?
> 
> lg




2010 wars bis zur dritten Woche im Mai ja noch sau kalt in Värmland.
Zu Beginn hatten wir 7,5 Grad Wassertemp, als wir am 26.5 gefahren sind hatten wir 18 Grad wassertemp. 
WIr haben erst richtig gut gefangen als es wärmer wurde, vorher war totentanz in den Buchten.
Wie war es bei euch?

Gruß
daniel


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@daniel: wir waren in den ersten beiden maiwochen! ja stimmt da wars noch ziemlich kalt, hatten morgens auch raureif! gefangen haben wir allerdings gut, wir waren zu fünft und hatten insgesamt 77 hechte (4 davon zwischen 1 und 1,20m, der durchschnitt lag aber eher bei 60-80cm) wobei fast alle grossen dicke bäuche hatten! Schätze die "Weiber" hatten alle noch rogen im bauch, wegen den temperaturen waren sie wohl noch nicht mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig! 
Fahren dieses Jahr vom 14.05-28.05 hoch, hab gesehen du fährst am 21.05 ins Värmland, wo gehts denn hin?

Gruss Tom|wavey:


----------



## daniel_ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



The_Pike schrieb:


> @daniel: wir waren in den ersten beiden maiwochen! ja stimmt da wars noch ziemlich kalt, hatten morgens auch raureif! gefangen haben wir allerdings gut, wir waren zu fünft und hatten insgesamt 77 hechte (4 davon zwischen 1 und 1,20m, der durchschnitt lag aber eher bei 60-80cm) wobei fast alle grossen dicke bäuche hatten! Schätze die "Weiber" hatten alle noch rogen im bauch, wegen den temperaturen waren sie wohl noch nicht mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig!
> Fahren dieses Jahr vom 14.05-28.05 hoch, hab gesehen du fährst am 21.05 ins Värmland, wo gehts denn hin?
> 
> Gruss Tom|wavey:




Und habt ihr die dicken eher in der ersten Woche oder zum ende gefangen?
Wir konnten den Status des Laichgeschäfts bei uns nicht richtig identifizieren. 
Zu Beginn sahen wir einige dicke Hecht noch im Schilf stehen, beißen wollten die aber nicht. Gefangen haben wir die größten in 4-6m mit Ködern die auf 2m liefen...
Erst zum Ende der ersten Woche kamen die Hechte ins flachere, dort wo die Weißfische laichten. Da ging es dann richtig ab.
Deswegen kapiere ich bis heute nicht wo die größeren hechte beidem 7 Grad kalten wasser Standen bzw. wo?

Fahren diesmal in die Nähe von Torsby an einen kleineren See. Wir suchen uns meistens Seen aus die max 3x4km groß sind und wo nur sehr wenig Häuser dran stehen...
Das dann Schweden Natur live!!!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@daniel: Also unserer Erfahrung nach standen die grossen hechte morgens und abends eher in ufernähe, tagsüber fingen wir dort nur kleine bzw durchschnittsgrössen! Während des Schleppens untertags sahen wir am echolot grosse sicheln auf tiefen von ca fünf, sechs metern wie du schon gesagt hast! dort haben wir auch den grössten mit 119cm erwischt!
Vor unserer bucht am haus, lag im see ein platteau ca. so gross wie ein fussballfeld! dort war das wasser ca. 9 meter tief! dort hingen wir köderfische (tot) auf einen jighaken (die mit der öse nach oben) damit der köderfisch senkrecht im wasser schwebt! Damit vertikal runter bis etwa 1 meter über grund und dann liessen wir uns mit dem boot über dieses platteau treiben und erwischten in einer std. 4 hechte mit immerhin 70-90 cm! Deshalb denke ich auch wie du, dass die grossen sich eher im tiefen aufhalten wenns noch so kalt ist! Vielleicht waren die grossen am ufer auch nur Zufallsfänge - glaub ich aber nicht! Deshalb werd ich´s dieses jahr wieder genauso versuchen, bin damit die letzten male immer gut gefahren!

petri 

Thomas


----------



## hechtangler_tom (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@The_Pike. Ich fahr heuer vom 11.-18.06. zum Nedre Dalälven. Der Foxen war mir damals zu schwierig zu beangeln. Obwohl unsere größten Hechte damals zu fünft auch 2x98, 99, 100, 105, 116cm betrugen. Fast alle haben wir allerdings einem Hotspot gefangen, den wir irgendwann fast ausschließlich rauf und runter geschleppt hatten.


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> @The_Pike. Ich fahr heuer vom 11.-18.06. zum Nedre Dalälven. Der Foxen war mir damals zu schwierig zu beangeln. Obwohl unsere größten Hechte damals zu fünft auch 2x98, 99, 100, 105, 116cm betrugen. Fast alle haben wir allerdings einem Hotspot gefangen, den wir irgendwann fast ausschließlich rauf und runter geschleppt hatten.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre liegt der Nedre Dalälven schon in Norwegen, oder? Belehr mich bitte wenns nicht stimmt |supergri dachte so hab ichs hier mal gelesen?!

 Also ich finds am foxen einfach super, wegen dem fischen sowieso, aber auch alles andere unsere hütte, saunaboot, jakuzi, alles da einfach ein traum!
so schwierig find ich ihn mittlerweile nicht mehr zum beangeln!

Wo liegt denn euer damaliger hot-spot?


LG Thomas


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



The_Pike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre liegt der Nedre Dalälven schon in Norwegen, oder? Belehr mich bitte wenns nicht stimmt |supergri dachte so hab ichs hier mal gelesen?!
> 
> Also ich finds am foxen einfach super, wegen dem fischen sowieso, aber auch alles andere unsere hütte, saunaboot, jakuzi, alles da einfach ein traum!
> so schwierig find ich ihn mittlerweile nicht mehr zum beangeln!
> ...



Er liegt genau auf der anderen Seite nördlich von Stockholm


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

danke marlin, da hab ich mich wohl sauber verhauen!#t

lg


----------



## hechtangler_tom (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Hotspot ist der Bereich um die Brücke bei Sundsbyn im nördlichen Teil (Bei der Fischzuchtstation). Dort haben wir das Westufer in einer Tiefe um die 5 m rauf und runter geschleppt. Auf dem Echo hatten wir dort auch immer rießige Fischschwärme. Du bist glaub ich im Süden, oder?


----------



## The_Pike (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Hotspot ist der Bereich um die Brücke bei Sundsbyn im nördlichen Teil (Bei der Fischzuchtstation). Dort haben wir das Westufer in einer Tiefe um die 5 m rauf und runter geschleppt. Auf dem Echo hatten wir dort auch immer rießige Fischschwärme. Du bist glaub ich im Süden, oder?



südlich ja, aber nicht weit davon entfernt, etwa 1std. mit schleppgeschwindigkeit! Ich kenn die Brücke, rechts davon kommt dann die Lachsfarm, stimmts? Dort oben Richtung Töcksfors haben wir auch gefischt, allerdings mit mässigem erfolg! Wart ihr nur dort oben unterwegs, oder auch weiter in Richtung süden?


----------



## hechtangler_tom (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

ja, genau an der Brücke. Wir waren fast nur in dem oberen Bereich. Die vereinzelten Ausflüge richtung Süden waren auch nicht erfolgreicher.


----------



## The_Pike (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

@hechtangler_tom: wo bzw. bei wem habt ihr euch denn einquartiert?

MfG


----------



## hechtangler_tom (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

_Hallo, 

hier habe ich damals gebucht: http://www.brastugor.se/ 

Wir hatten Haus Sommarro. Ist ca. 2km süd-östlich von Töcksfors in Dusserud._


----------



## The_Pike (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtspot in Mittelschweden (Dalarna) gesucht*

Wir sind immer hier: www.foxenresort.com haus gädda


----------



## Barryyy (24. November 2020)

@The_Pike Ich habe gesehen, dass Sie im Haus Gädda im Foxen Resort waren. Deshalb wollte ich hier nur kurz bekannt geben, dass das Foxen Resort jetzt einen neuen Eigentümer hat, vieles renoviert und in Ordnung gebracht wurde und beispielsweise auch neue Angelboote angeschafft wurden. Die Internetadresse lautet jetzt: www.foxenresort.de


----------

